# MY Sibylla pretiosa photos ;)



## drizzt (Mar 24, 2007)




----------



## robo mantis (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow are there any of these in the usa?


----------



## Ian (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome photos Drizzt! You have really brought out the colouring in the eyes and the head.

What camera are you using?

Also...are you culturing many of these?


----------



## stevesm (Mar 24, 2007)

Fantastic shots matey. Well done


----------



## Jenn (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow! nice! I would also love to know what you are using for a camera... You really capture your subjects well.


----------



## wuwu (Mar 24, 2007)

nice pictures as always. i really love the coloration of that s. pretiosa. mine don't have that greenish tint, they're mostly tan and dark brown.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 24, 2007)

Beautiful mantis! THe second picture looks like a monkey.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Mar 25, 2007)

Fantastic photos that show up the lovely colours sometimes present on the species.


----------

